# Yamaha 01v96 v2 vs 01v96 vcm



## SHARYNF (Sep 21, 2008)

Just a quick note, Yamaha is now offering the VCM version of the 01v96. 

01V96VCM | Mixers | Products | Yamaha Pro Audio

If you purchased a new 01v96 from January 2008 you can get the update for free.

This is likely to affect pricing on non VCM 01v96's on the resale market.

you may or may not need the upgrade effects, but it is worth being aware of the differences

Sharyn


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Sep 21, 2008)

There's been some good discussion on the PSW forums about this, if anyone is interested in first-hand opinions of it.

Yamaha 01V96VCM

Hopefully some people here will get the upgrades, put them to use, and be able to tell us how they've fared.


----------



## NickVon (Jan 29, 2011)

howlingwolf487 said:


> There's been some good discussion on the PSW forums about this, if anyone is interested in first-hand opinions of it.
> 
> Yamaha 01V96VCM
> 
> Hopefully some people here will get the upgrades, put them to use, and be able to tell us how they've fared.


 
OLD thread is OLD. 

However what is the Difference between the VCM, and not VCM? what does VCM stand for?


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jan 29, 2011)

NickVon said:


> OLD thread is OLD.
> 
> However what is the Difference between the VCM, and not VCM? what does VCM stand for?


 
The difference is only that the VCM has some better reverbs and some compressors available in the effects section. In fact in V2 (free upgrade) these gadgets show up in the effects list, they just cannot be used

So if one is buying a used 01V96, try to get a VCM, but it's not worth a lot of extra money (in spite of the outrageous money that Yammie wants for the upgrade).


----------

